# Verkaufe 2x SICK minitwin 4 Sicherheits- Lichtvorhänge Lichtgitter Paare



## element. (11 Mai 2021)

Hallo Forum,

aus Überbestand habe ich zwei Paare SICK miniTwin4 Sicherheits-Lichtvorhänge abzugeben.
Kategorie 4, PL e. Baujahr 2018. Sie wurden in 2018 wenige Wochen für einen Versuch benutzt.
Seitdem haben wir sie im Schrank aufgehoben, aber zur Zeit einfach keine Verwendung dafür.

1x Lichtvorhang-Set (2 Sticks) Schutzfeldhöhe 1020mm, Raster 14mm, Reichweite 4m.
https://www.sick.com/de/de/optoelek...haenge/minitwin4/c4mt-10214abb03fe0/p/p123849

1x Lichtvorhang-Set (2 Sticks) Schutzfeldhöhe 240mm, Raster 14mm, Reichweite 4m.
https://www.sick.com/de/de/optoelek...haenge/minitwin4/c4mt-02414abb04de0/p/p123275

1x Test-Stab 14mm

Noch vorhandene Befestigungen, siehe Foto. Evtl unvollständig, kann man aber bei Sick nachbestellen, diese und andere Ausführungen.

Die Sticks haben zum Teil leichte Montagespuren. Die Glasscheiben sind einwandfrei.
Die Paare können einzeln gekauft werden. Macht mir bitte ein Angebot per PN.

Der Standardtext: Die Teile werden unter Ausschluss jeglicher Gewährleistung verkauft. Der Ausschluss gilt nicht für Schadenersatzansprüche aus grob fahrlässiger bzw. vorsätzlicher Verletzung von Pflichten des Verkäufers sowie für jede Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit. Alle Angaben wurden nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen gemacht.


----------



## element. (10 Juni 2021)

Noch verfügbar!


----------



## element. (16 August 2021)

noch da.


----------



## element. (7 Dezember 2021)

noch verfügbar. Zu schade zum wegwerfen...


----------



## element. (12 Januar 2022)

Die Kurzen sind verkauft,
Die Langen sind noch da   Montagematerial ausreichend für die langen ist auch noch da.


----------



## element. (5 April 2022)

Lange sind noch da.
Sind nicht zu teuer, es hat sich nur noch niemand gemeldet dafür


----------



## Matze001 (5 April 2022)

Was willst Du denn für die großen haben?

Oder sollen wir ein Gebot abgeben?


----------



## element. (5 April 2022)

Eigentlich Gebot, aber traut sich wohl keiner  
Für das lange Set mit vollständigen Metall-Haltern 950 Euro, das sind noch 20% vom Listenpreis (4800).


----------



## Matze001 (5 April 2022)

Okay  

Listenpreise darf man bei Lichtgittern aber nicht anwenden, die haben uns die Automtive-Fritzen etwas zerstört.
Das man da als Neukunde ohne auch nur zu fragen 50% Rabatt bekommt, ist leider die Regel.

Dennoch kein unfairer Preis.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## element. (5 April 2022)

Wir kaufen sehr viel bei S. und zahlen immer noch 3xxx für die Teile. Kommt immer auch auf die Produktgruppe an.


----------



## Matze001 (5 April 2022)

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will den Preis nicht drücken oder irgendwas... 
War nur ne Anmerkung, dass der Markt der BWS sehr... zwielichtig ist 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## element. (27 Mai 2022)

Kampfpreis, geht mir im Weg um und ist schade zu verstauben: 
480€ (10% vom Listenpreis) für
1x Lichtvorhang-Set (2 Sticks) Schutzfeldhöhe 1020mm, Raster 14mm, Reichweite 4m.  Inklusive Teststab, Aluhalter.
https://www.sick.com/de/de/optoelek...haenge/minitwin4/c4mt-10214abb03fe0/p/p123849


----------



## Holzmichl (27 Mai 2022)

Würde ich nehmen!

Weiteres per PN

Gruß
Michael


----------



## element. (5 Juli 2022)

Alles verkauft, danke und Gruß


----------

